# How do you treat your cold?



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

When you have a cold what do you do to help get yourself over it?  Share your secret recipes here if you have them.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you have a cold what do you do to help get yourself over it? Share your secret recipes here if you have them.


 
I use Zinc lozenges, drink a lot of liquids and make sure I get enough sleep.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 3, 2006)

I tend to try to ride it out using tea, cough drops and soup along with allergy pills if it's that season and Vicks or other mentholating liniment.


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I use Zinc lozenges, drink a lot of liquids and make sure I get enough sleep.


 
Same as above..I add Neo-sin-ef-rin ( don't laugh cant spell) nose spray because I cannot sleep all stuffed up..


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2006)

I do a combination or a mix and match of Shesulsa's, Jonathan's and Drac's methods.  Usually it's my sinuses I have to watch whenever any type of nasal related sickness shows up (colds/flu's whatever) as I'm prone to Sinus Infections... last few times I had them were pretty mild because I got ahead of it before it could set in... If I don't ... *don't* give me a gun because I'll use it on myself... Gads the pain!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2006)

I voted "other". I hate being sick, it takes a lot (like being knocked on my butt so bad I can't get out of bed) to get me to stop my normal daily routine...including working out and training. So, as soon as I feel a cold coming on I start using Zycam. 

It really does lessen the symptoms and shorten the duration of a cold. There have been times I felt one coming on and started using it, and the cold never developed past the point of feeling it coming on, before it went away. But you HAVE to use it diligently during that time or you WILL get sick. 

I also drink a ton of green tea and take Advil to keep me feeling well enough to get my things done. I also take vitamins daily and increase my vit. C when I have a cold.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 3, 2006)

I *curse the cold viri's*  
Hard not to catch one when you're physically touching 40 plus people a week..  

Wash Hands~!!  99% of all germs are vector carried.. so being our hands are their magic carpet ride to their next victim.. wash with good friction and forget those bacteria killer soaps.. they do more damage to the natural flora on your skin than any good.. 

Hydrate.. 

Hot liquids.. the steam as you cup a bowl of chicken soup to your face is good therapy.. smells better than vicks too 

avoid milk producs when congested.. Milk contributes to making mucous thicker.. not a good thing when you can't breathe anyway.

Don't sniff if you can blow.. just blow your nose easy.. sniffing and hard blowing of your nose will force pressure and whatever is in your nose to your eustachian tubes.. not good.

Analgesic for aches and pains

So many thoughts and studies on Vit C. /zinc and Echinacea, if they seem to help.. go for it. .the power of the mind is amazing.

If you find something that works.. use it  As long as you're not sticking Vicks vapor rub up your nose   Under the nostrils, alongside the nose, temples and chest/throat.. all good.. 

*Still cursing cold viris'*


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

For me it is dependent on how bad the cold is.  Sometimes to get through the day I take some cold medication but that usually only results in me getting loopy and a disconnected feeling in my head.  I try to stay hydrated and get as much rest as possible.

Has anyone tried one of those remedies that is suppose to "kill" your cold, like Cold FX?


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 3, 2006)

At the first indication, I take a sudafed, the pseudoephredrine kind, and Vitamin C tab to dry it up and Zinc. I normally take Shakelee vitamins and Nutraferon, which is an immunity booster. Then I get alot of rest, eat well, exercise less, don't get tired.  If it progresses, I use lozenges for sore throat, also hot chocolate or even creamer in my coffee soothes it.  I make up home-made chicken soup. There is something more in homemade soup than in commercial cans of soup. Salty gargles help kill bacteria in the the throat too. 

I had a cold last month which lasted a week, a new one for me.  It was mild and I used Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold, it had the right ingredients for me. Acetominophen, chlorphenirmaine maleate, and pseudonephredrine.  Btw, the new Sudafed does not work, least on my family.  Also, a Vicks inhaler steamer by the bed helps with breathing and is pretty inexpensive. But I didn't need it last time. But it did help my dog when she was sick with breathing problems. Best defense is still to stay away from sick people and wash your hands.  TW


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't really get colds.  Regular high levels of physical activity, sufficient sleep (this is where I start to slip sometimes...:whip: ), quality diet and pure iron will seem to help me avoid such annoyances.


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 3, 2006)

I always make up a concoction of honey and freshly squeezed lemons mixed together with hot water when I start to feel a cold coming on. Seems to work wonders for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2006)

Traditional Chinese Medicine - cupping.

And if that fails, and it usually doesn't, herbal medicine


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 3, 2006)

day quill every 4-6 hrs and night quill befor i sleep


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2006)

Lots of rest and fluids such as water or soup.  As for the meds, I keep it fairly simple with some over-the-counter things such as Dayquill/Nyquill.  If it looks like its not getting better, its off to the DR.

Mike


----------



## White Fox (Mar 8, 2006)

Fresh ginger tea is great for colds lots of it!! with lemon and honey. Sleep is very very important to treat colds. Also not overdoing it during daily life. Have very little sugar because it suppresses your immune system.

One trick I learned and it seems to work. When you feel the cold comming on you keep on taking a teaspoon of Vit C powder in a glass of water on the hour every hour untill you max out. IE you get the runs, Vit C is water soluable. It seems to work for me my friends Naturalpathic doctor told him about this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

Seeing as I was just fighting a cold I can now say the first thing is chopped fresh ginger in boiling water mixed with Chinese brown sugar.

After that it is the cupping, followed by Chinese herbal, if the cupping fails


----------

